# New York City Pipe Shops



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Gonna be in NYC for a few hours on Friday doing some Christmas shopping and thought I'd check out some pipe shops. 

De La Concha and Nat Sherman are in the general vicinity of where I'll be shopping so I thought I'd hit them. 

Anyplace else in the area that I should check out - looking for estate pipes or a decent tobacco selection. 

Thanks p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Here (click) is a thread with some info about NY shops... Not sure how much it applies to pipes, but you might find some other places to check out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Barclay Rex is a good stop. Davidoff on Madison has a decent selection of pipes too. They also almost always have something old sitting around if your willing to dig through their tins.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Barclay Rex is a good stop. Davidoff on Madison has a decent selection of pipes too. They also almost always have something old sitting around if your willing to dig through their tins.


Thanks....didn't think Davidoff would have anything old in there....everything is so nice and clean.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> *Barclay Rex *is a good stop. Davidoff on Madison has a decent selection of pipes too. They also almost always have something old sitting around if your willing to dig through their tins.


Barclay and rex is your best bet I go there all the time and good deals can be had.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> Barclay and rex is your best bet I go there all the time and good deals can be had.


Yea, but you won't find the old stuff there like you do at Davidoff. Nobody is shopping for pipe tobacco at Davidoff lol. Barclay Rex is a cool shop, but I find them to be priced pretty high on the pipe stuff.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yea, but you won't find the old stuff there like you do at Davidoff. Nobody is shopping for pipe tobacco at Davidoff lol. Barclay Rex is a cool shop, but I find them to be priced pretty high on the pipe stuff.


Yeah but davidoff likes to rape its customers with their prices too and their arrogance pisses me off.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> Yeah but davidoff likes to rape its customers with their prices too and their arrogance pisses me off.


The prices on pipes is actually pretty good. And I don't know about arrogance, i've shopped there for over ten years, and most of the people outside of one or two really know their stuff. The worst offender they shipped off to the crappy columbus circle store. Barclay Rex people put up a stink when I lit of forbidden stick on the couch, told me I couldn't smoke it there. I was like, ok then, off I go. I haven't been back since honestly. And Davidoff has a better pipe and tobacco selection. Ask for Eric, he's work there for years, and before that he used to blend pipe tobaccos for De La Concha. He knows his pipe tobacco!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess different ppl have different expiriences, you had a bad one at B&R and I had it at Davidoff. As for the pipe tobacco I can't agree with that I have had from both and like Barclays blends but thats just my taste buds.:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> I guess different ppl have different expiriences, you had a bad one at B&R and I had it at Davidoff. As for the pipe tobacco I can't agree with that I have had from both and like Barclays blends but thats just my taste buds.:tu


Ah, but you can find some old gems in the Davidoff store. Tucked away in the back, last time I was there I picked up an old tin of Raven's wing and a can of Odyssey (old style can from 01 I think) for eight bucks each! Raven's wing sells for 10 times that price on ebay!

I've actually never sampled the house tobaccos from either. I stick to the tinned stuff mostly.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ah, but you can find some old gems in the Davidoff store. Tucked away in the back, last time I was there I picked up an old tin of Raven's wing and a can of Odyssey (old style can from 01 I think) for eight bucks each! Raven's wing sells for 10 times that price on ebay!
> 
> I've actually never sampled the house tobaccos from either. I stick to the tinned stuff mostly.


I will give it a shot for that purpose, but I was talking about the house blends:ss:tup


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Went to Davidoff, de la Concha and Barclay Rex. All had really good tobacco selections - much better than the Baltimore shops I have been to. Davidoff did have the best selection of older tins (got an '03 C/D Junkyard Dawg) but most didn't really interest me at the moment. I like to look around without the 100 questions routine that you get at Davidoff - even the I'm not interested in getting hassled didn't work. de la Concha was annoying since everything was behind glass and once I got looking back there they had big upc stickers over the dates. Barclay Rex had a real nice selection and a few older tins..but nothing really interesting to me. So I came away with a bunch of tins that I hadn't seen in the Baltimore shops....Esoterica Penzance and Tilbury, GL Pease Stratford, Rattray Marlin Flake.


----------

